# Date determination



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how to determine the date of a Penn 113h 4/0 and a 6/0? They are both made in the USA.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This might help:

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=58771


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*A good start*

Thanks ReelinRod, that gives me some info to follow up on. I think I may have acquired the 6/0 chrome over bronze spoken about in the last post on that thread.

Maybe I'll post some pictures if I get time.

Thanks again!


----------

